# Will my French visa still be valid if I renew my British passport?



## Mirage123

Hi all,

I have a long-stay visa for one year which expires in October (I'm planning to apply for the titre de sejour soon).

My UK passport expires in April 2023, but I need to renew it sooner rather than later because I'm going on holiday in December to a country which requires my passport to be valid for at least 6 months to enter.

If I were to renew my passport now, will that affect my visa in any way, bearing in mind it will be stuck in my old and now "invalid" passport as opposed to my new one?

Thanks!


----------



## BackinFrance

Mirage123 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a long-stay visa for one year which expires in October (I'm planning to apply for the titre de sejour soon).
> 
> My UK passport expires in April 2023, but I need to renew it sooner rather than later because I'm going on holiday in December to a country which requires my passport to be valid for at least 6 months to enter.
> 
> If I were to renew my passport now, will that affect my visa in any way, bearing in mind it will be stuck in my old and now "invalid" passport as opposed to my new one?
> 
> Thanks!


I don't think it will be a problem as long as you are show both your old passport and your new one.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Just be sure that they will return your old invalidated passport to you. (I'm told that not all countries do that - in fact I think France doesn't return the old passport when you renew.) As long as you have your old passport, you'll need to carry both of them when entering or returning to France until you get your carte de séjour. 

They used to transfer visas from the old passport to the new, but they don't do that any more. So you need to confirm that you will get your old passport returned to you along with the renewed one.


----------



## conky2

The UK returns your old passport.


----------



## dpdapper

And you will need a copy of your original VLS/TS visa each time you renew your one-year carte de séjour.


----------

